# New Member Chiming In



## slackerjedi (Jun 20, 2006)

Good morning all! I just signed up as a member yesterday and wanted to say hello and ask a question. I have been collecting for a couple of years now, but do not own an O & W. I am looking at one of the M models as my first foray into the brand. Does anyone out there have pics of casebacks for any of the M models? Since I can't my hands on one before I buy, I would really like to see the whole watch. I really enjoy well thought out casebacks with nice engraving. I have seen the back of the Cougar with the diver on it and wondered if the M's have something similiar.

I also wanted to say thank you for keeping at least on forum alive for O & W. From what I have read so far you all seem very knowledgeable and friendly.

Thanks in advance for any responses!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Welcome Slackerjedi! Im sure someone will be along soon with a caseback pic...


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome slackerjedi,

There is nothing really to see on the M-series backs just the normal writing round the edge, 200 m automatic swiss made etc etc.


----------



## slackerjedi (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks for the welcomes! I went a little further into the past and found a pic someone had posted. I was hoping for a little scuba diver or something, but it will not keep me from purchasing an M5 GMT probably. I just had a b-day and want yet another watch as my wife sees it. I wanted this one to have an ETA mov't. I have several Seiko divers, Citizen's, and many junkers etc with one swiss being my Speedmaster reduced. I have been looking at Glycine and Ball primarily, but do not have the funds right now (read home improvements). They will come though. I have been impressed by everything I have read about O & W so that is my choice for my first ETA.

Thanks again for the replies!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to







slackerjedi

Mike


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum slackerjedi. Here's a pic as requested. It's the case back of my M4 diver.

Andrew.


----------



## slackerjedi (Jun 20, 2006)

Thanks Andrew!


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

slackerjedi said:


> Thanks Andrew!


You're welcome! Looking forward to seeing your watch pics when you get the chance to post!

Regards,

Andrew.


----------

